# world championships 2010



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2010)

just wondering where do you think it would be held and are you going??


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

Since when do we have world championships every year?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2010)

it might happen


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

Errr there isn't gonna be one this year is there? :confused:


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 24, 2010)

There won't be a world champs this year

But, I would like to know when and where the European Chams are


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> it might happen



Yeah. Just like with the Olympics.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> it might happen



Something like: "Sorry, I totally missed it, how could I be so foolish?!" would have done it...


----------



## Toad (Feb 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > it might happen
> ...



Good old Oliver. Words of wisdom as always.


----------



## pjk (Feb 24, 2010)

Since you brought it up:
I understand that the WC is held every 2 years, and that it has been this way since 2003. What is preventing us from holding it every year? Is every year too frequent considering the amount of dedicated speedcubers around the world? Is it a money issue, a time issue (lack of people willing to help set it up?)? Or is it just to build up the suspense and give people a longer time to improve?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 24, 2010)

pjk said:


> Since you brought it up:
> I understand that the WC is held every 2 years, and that it has been this way since 2003. What is preventing us from holding it every year? Is every year too frequent considering the amount of dedicated speedcubers around the world? Is it a money issue, a time issue (lack of people willing to help set it up?)? Or is it just to build up the suspense and give people a longer time to improve?


I'm guessing a mixture of 2 and 3


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 24, 2010)

We also have the European Championship in between and as both have been organized mainly by Ron and his gang of merry men I would think that this is also a reason.


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2010)

i think it would be good idea to have it every year but if its a money issue all it would take is anyone who is interested put a bit of money into it??


----------



## ianini (Feb 24, 2010)

2003, 2005, 2007, 2009, and 2010? That makes no sense.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> all it would take is anyone who is interested put a bit of money into it??



You first.

But I also think it's a combination of several factors.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i think it would be good idea to have it every year but if its a money issue all it would take is *anyone who is interested* put a bit of money into it??



Would you put money into it?

In my opinion it should stay like the way it is: every 2 years.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> i think it would be good idea to have it every year



Why?


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> But I also think it's a combination of several factors.



like what?


----------



## Stefan (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > But I also think it's a combination of several factors.
> ...



Like what pjk posted *in this thread*.


----------



## roller (Feb 24, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > But I also think it's a combination of several factors.
> ...



Man, just give up, you obviously don't know who are you arguing with...


----------



## Radu (Feb 24, 2010)

Why this topic?


----------



## coinman (Feb 24, 2010)

I think every second year is enough. In between we have European championship and now also Asian Championship. Someone should arrange north american, south american, australian and african championships as well and we got it al covered.


----------



## Ton (Feb 24, 2010)

For all the WC's and EK's, the main sponsor was the distributors/license holders. I see possibilities in a WC each year when WCA becomes an official sport federation. Now its depends what the Rubik sponsors can handle


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 24, 2010)

Ton said:


> For all the WC's and EK's, the main sponsor was the distributors/license holders. I see possibilities in a WC each year when WCA becomes an official sport federation. Now its depends what the Rubik sponsors can handle



Speaking of big competitions, are there any countries that are being considered for EC this year? Need to know how big the hit on my wallet will be


----------



## Micael (Feb 24, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> blakedacuber said:
> 
> 
> > it might happen
> ...



Which Olympic sport do not have world championships every year?


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 24, 2010)

Micael said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > blakedacuber said:
> ...



Are you reading that right Micael? WC has as much of a chance of happening this year as the summer olympics.


----------

